# Your type, the types you appear as / are mistaken for, and why, if you will.



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

to note behaviour and things that can cause potential mistypes.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ISTP

I thought I was an ISFP at first, and so did my siblings. I've never known anyone else who's familiar with the personality typing, or at least not that I'm aware of, but I'd be willing to bet that others would think that, too.

I think it's just because I'm shy, and even when I'm not I still don't talk much, so people just assume I'm really nice and sweet. Really, I've had people tell me I'm just the sweetest, kindest, most sensitive person they know, and I'm like "uhhh wtf all you know about me is that I don't talk." I was in class the other day, and we were playing a review game in teams. So when it was my turn, someone on the other team said something implying that they were gonna beat me, I forget what it was, but it was just playfully, you know? Still, everyone gasped and was like "What?! You can't say that to her! Go apologize and give her a hug!" It was the worst, plus I did NOT want to be hugged. Why would they think that someone pretending to be competitive would hurt my feelings? Because I'm quiet, that's why. >.< Poo I hate that class


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

ENTJ, often mistaken for INTJ because I like online interaction just as much as face-to-face, and in my smaller city it's hard to find anyone who has as much in common with me as people online, so I'm on the internet most of the time.


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

This has always been interesting to me because im an ISFP and from a glance friends tell me i come off as INTJ or ISTP (more aloof, cold) because i always have a very intense look on my face, i suspect its the Fi coming through though. Once ppl hear me speak however it becomes abudently obvious im a feeler


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

INFP

I get mistaken for a Fe-user a lot because i don't have the "poker-face" that most INFPs seem to have. I've read and re-read about Fe and it sounds so foreign to me. I've concluded that I'm just a different breed of INFP...that or the "poker-face" is a stereotype and I'm not your stereotypical INFP.

Edit: My enneagram is triple-positive 9-2-7 so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

ISTP.

I'm usually taken by Those Closest as some flavor of xNTJ. Once in a great while I'll have someone thinking I'm some flavor of xxFP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ISFP.

I can get mistaken for being an INFP, and an ESFP.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

INFJ I have mistyped myself as INFP because I don't have those typical "judging-preference-isms" I tend to procrastinate decisions because I'm a perfectionist and want to get things right the first time. I'm not always neat and tidy, but my mind is always organized. I do find my living space is kind of an "organize chaos" I sometimes miss details, and I have a lot of imagination. Most of my friends don't know anything about typing but based on the people I remind them of, i.e. Daria or "Bones" I, apparently come across as INTJish to others (because I'm pretty sure those are INTJ females) I guess because I'm cerebral and when I start talking brainy, I temporarily shut off my feeling side, so I don't speak with that usual emotional expressiveness.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Apparently I look a bit like an INFJ or something, and people seem to mistake me for some Te type online and in real life I don't know what people think of me as. I can be rather whimsical and stuff though, and I'm not as domineering so I guess it would be easy to mistake me for an INFP if you don't know me well.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

ENFP

I get mistaken for being ESFP. I think it is because I'm super extroverted, and I don't really let people see my artistic/creative side. Plus I really like to party! And I might seem very 'in this world', but really I'm very irrational and I pretty much live in my own fantasy world. But I don't mind being mistaken for ESFP!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

isfp
i get mistaken for esfp, enfp, infj, or enfj because I am talkative and energetic and have far too much empathy for my own good. Also, I have an overactive imagination which helps people get confused about my type.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I get mistaken for a Te user, or an introverted one, so an IxTJ sometimes. I've noticed a similar pattern with people I've mentally typed; many Ti users seem to be Te types because of inferior Fe.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Behaviorally, I think it wouldn't be hard to consider me INTPish, even ENTPish when I get really interested in something. Then again, I don't know that a wide gulf must separate the behavior of an INTP and an INTJ.

Also, what type gets stereotyped the most for being outwardly lazy? I probably have that image from sitting at a computer most of the day, though I do chores and stuff when it comes to mind to do so.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Uggh, thanks for this thread. I hope it's okay that I use it for venting.

I am bombarded with mistype accusations on my youtube channel quite frequently. 90% of the time, people think I am either some sort of an "E," or more frequently, an INFJ. 

The E happens because on video, I try to be more engaging and outgoing than I usually am in person. Also, my videos are on typology/personality, which is an interesting topic and hence much easier to open up to.

The INFJ happens because INTJ have been assigned the stereotype of being "cold," "argumentative," and even as "hating the thought of interacting with other people." Which is extreme for all people of the type. And, because I neither mind paying others unsolicited compliments and words of encouragement, nor mind using more down-to-earth, less-exacting language when I speak to an audience. I don't mind _talking_ about emotions or how I think other people feel about things - but I won't _demonstrate _such things in an obvious way. I take accurate pulses of the relational tones of a group or one to one relationship, which seems out of sorts with Te.

But it isn't. Te isn't about mechanics, per se. It's about what is happening around you, what is resulting from it, and how it can be organized or optimized to better such results in a concrete way. It drives me nuts when people think Te is about "logic" - it's really not. It makes one _deal with _logic if that's necessary for output, but it itself is not really concerned with nitpicky organization. That's more Ti. And hence, if you have a function that is scanning efficiencies, you also need a humanizing, individualizing function to go with it, to give unique character to the people involved - hence Fi, not Fe, is paired with Te. Individual over collective group. 

That's in essence how to tell the difference between an INFJ and an ethically-oriented INTJ. The INTJ will still be reliant on facthood, but as it relates to individuals.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

xNTP

Depending on who you talk to, I can be either mistaken for a Te or Fi user (xNTJ or xNFP respectively). Some professors think I'm Introverted, but others think I'm Extroverted (they've seen how easily I can handle social situations). I also seem to give a damn about ordering things in the world, but I don't see it as a priority - nonetheless, that's where people probably see the 'Te'. People with stereotypes about Feelers would probably see me as an ENFP; others see high Fe and may think of me as some sort of ENFJ.

Those that can't accept the concept of 'ambiversion' will probably argue back and forth between 'outgoing introvert' and 'shy extrovert'. Thing is, I don't have a desire to be alone OR to be around others (although give it a couple of months, then I'll probably get bored enough to need someone else around as a guinea pig for my experiments). But you'll still hear the occasional 'Introvert' label applied to me: INTP (my INTP professor typed me as this because we were extremely alike), INTJ (on tests and by my ENTJ professor), INFJ (my ENFP professor of theater, but she wasn't well-versed in MBTI or personality theory), and ISTP (one of the first theories of my ESTJ psychology professor before he got to know me well enough to say INTP).


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Actual type: INTJ 614 sp/sx
Persona type: IxFP 952 sp/so

I imagine I'd get mistaken for any IxxP type because I'm shy and messy. And a feeler because I'm compassionate and dislike debating.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

INTJ is the best fit so far.

I'm fairly certain no one who knows me offline would be able to accurately guess my type, unless they know me extremely well. There are aspects of myself that I deliberately mask when dealing with other people, and other things that I have a difficult time expressing unless I deeply trust someone. It's likely that someone would evaluate my demeanor, what I study, my hobbies, and way of dress and come to all manner of conclusions based on what they want to see in me, and I can't account for what that would be.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

kasthu said:


> many Ti users seem to be Te types because of inferior Fe.


Please explain?


----------



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

Lotan said:


> ENTJ, often mistaken for INTJ because I like online interaction just as much as face-to-face, and in my smaller city it's hard to find anyone who has as much in common with me as people online, so I'm on the internet most of the time.


This quote reminds me so much of myself, growing up in the boondocks.

Yes, I think in the increasingly individualistic society, it may be easier to mistype based on behaviors.
So many people are now what used to be considered 'nerdy' or 'antisocial'.
I think that anyone being talkative versus glued to their hand-held whatever is going to seem extroverted by comparison :laughing:

I thought, for most of my Life, that I was an Extrovert who just needed the 'right' circumstance to show my charming, ebullient, lively self.
Now that I've been put in the position many times in many ways and been told by many people in many ways that I am introverted I am finally understanding the difference between being an Extrovert and being in a situation for which I am extroverting myself. That's part of what led me back to MBTI to study it more on my own.

I definitely had more people I related to the more I stubbornly followed what was my path- my way of interacting with the world and my way of pacing and living my life.
I definitely have more friends since I moved to a place of my choosing.

Based on the descriptions I've read and the videos I've watched, I have always been typed as various introverts, usually INFJ or INFP or ISFP.
Studying the functions, I can see how intuition can be misinterpreted for 'magical thinking' and how Se could be misinterpreted as moodiness and how Te could be misinterpreted as emotionalism or histrionics,when combined with the misinterpretations of causes behind behaviors,especially as regards aspects of Fi.

Introversion in general is usually seen as being fearful emotional irrationality...as a weakness as opposed to integral wisdom,intent and soulfulness.

By social standards, I think introverts and extroverts tend to get lumped together in their separate groups as being one whole consciousness .
I think that judging and perceiving also get lumped in with certain assumptions about the person who is using those functions.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

Lanark said:


> Yes, I think in the increasingly individualistic society, it may be easier to mistype based on behaviors.
> So many people are now what used to be considered 'nerdy' or 'antisocial'.


I agree with this. It also reminded me of an article. It focuses primarily on the Enneagram, but is certainly applicable to MBTI as well.


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

My Type: ENTP
Mistaken for: ENTJ, ENFP, INTP
Why:
1) ENTJ - This is my "work persona" I have to be organised in my job, keep track of many things and keep a lot of people informed on how things progress - not my natural abilities! I have relatively low P (normally around 55% P) and I do find it fairly easy to slip into this mode, but not for extended periods of time.
2) ENFP - I think, prehaps, as a woman it's more acceptable for me to show my feelings and to be seen to empathise with friends and family, also with Ti as a second hidden function and Fe as a third but quickly apparent function this is an easy mistake for many people I interact with socially to make.
3) INTP - ENTP's are often considered the most introverted of E types, and when distracted or engrossed in a particular subject (which really does happen) I can be inclined to hole up somewhere for a few days with minimal interaction. I think my close friends and boyfriend mistake me for this often as this is a side not many people see.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

I get mistaken for a Ti user a lot because I'm quiet / shy around people I don't know well. So INTP is probably the most common mistype for me. I'm also interested in a lot of technical subjects, which makes some people just assume I'm a T on first impression.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INTP
I get mistaken for ENTP, ENFP, INFP, and INFJ
Why? I suppose I seem extroverted to my close friends because, when I'm around them, I can get very outspoken, crazy, vulgar, and out-there. It's not who I am most of the time, and ultimately I will probably implode if I don't get my alone time. I see the world through an introvert's eyes, the whole being-with-other-people thing does not charge my battery, but drain it, moreso if I dislike the person, less so (but still happens) if I like them.
Also, I suppose I seem like a feeler to a lot of people because inferior Fe is a bitch, but I suppose a lot of people just see me as a "feeler who needs to be fixed" (i.e. I had a suckish childhood so I act like a thinker when I'm actually a feeler, regardless of how my mind works). The way I come across to others...is often not the way I feel I should come across inside.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

What I am: ISTJ

Types I'm mistaken for: INTJ

An INTJ I know, after I told them I'm an ISTJ, actually said, "I thought you were smarter than that." We're different in that I usually build from the present to the future. When someone asks me for something new I may already have it in place or in development. Working ahead isn't "efficient" to this INTJ. They also usually come up with solutions that are "efficient", while my solutions will have more data to look at that would be equivalent to showing one's work. I also add more documentation so when they look at my work they can understand it and see that it functions correctly and can make changes to it but still want to re-write it. When I look at their work I can see it functions, but it has so many limitations and burden for improvement or tracking. Difference between a one-off that only they can use, or something reusable that anyone can use. To the observer the finished product from what they can see is the same, the difference being underneath.


----------



## Celebok (Jun 21, 2012)

My type: ISTP
Types I'm mistaken for: ISTJ, INTJ, INTP

Reason for J: I grew up in environments where J values were praised, and I was rewarded for doing things the J way (by my parents, teachers, and employers), so I developed a J persona.

Reasons for N: As an ISTP, my 2nd and 3rd functions are Se and Ni, and having little opportunities to develop Se throughout my life, and plenty of opportunities to develop Ni, the Ni might often be more apparent than the Se. I also tend to come across as NT in my career choice and general interests. I've also been told that I look more like an INTP than an ISTP.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

INFP
I think I get mistaken for ENFP a lot, probably because I'm a 9-7-2 roud:


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

ENTP

I'm sometimes mistaken for an I because if I'm bored, I don't try to talk or fit in.

I'm sometimes mistaken for an ENFP because I'm frequently animated and friendly, using Fe.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

(Mistakes, only because they are for mistaken reasons not because I'm that sure of my type to know that they are certainly mistakes....)


INTP: Because some people seem to think that they are just some strange socially awkward flavor of ENTP. And well, I used to type as INTP, and some people are under the mistaken impression that I think I actually used to be one type and became the other. That, and some people swear I must be introverted because of my social habits and being quiet and stuff.

ENFP: Because ENTPs never use emoticons. Ever. They're not robots like those INTPs but they still don't have emotions. Yes, apparently ENFPs are the only Ne doms who are allowed to cry, pet kittens, be nice and sweet, appreciate double rainbows, or not mess with people's heads on a 24 hour + basis. 

INFP: "forget functions, let's just say you're INFP because you're..... uh, sweet, and quiet, and stuff...."


Outside of forums, my warped ISFJ flip side might show when I'm often stressed and distant. But online it's a lot of, "well you're definitely an xNxP, _but...._" I still don't get why my Ne would be auxiliary if it's so obvious to everyone  (me actually being some twisted ISFJ would make more sense than INxP in that case...)


And yes, my type is ENTP...... at the least until someone who actually knows their type stuff has an alternative.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I am most frequently typed as ENFP or ESFP on-line. I'm an on-line extrovert. IRL I get drained and irritated by too much social interaction, especially with people I don't find interesting or compatible.

There are people on-line who have also said ENFJ or ESFJ, but the person who kept saying ESFJ was ONE person and I think he was pissed off because I didn't approve his PUA sexual morality and the fact that he tried to put a move on me when I met him in person. Me being pissed off =/= ESFJ. I have several close ESFJ friends and though we are compatible, in some ways we couldn't be more different. 

I think I'm really good at presenting an ExFP persona.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

^My parents thought I was INFP because of the way they projected and through Keirsey descriptions... well, years ago.

ENFP because admittedly I probably have a 4 (rather than 3 in sig) heart fix and sometimes Ti doesn't especially come through. But I think I use Ti and not really Te. Some don't know Fi/Fe difference.
ISFJ because I may admittedly seem uptight, but really moreso about Si matters which probably means that's my inferior.
xNFJ becuz "intuitive" + Fe.


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

Assuming everyone knows MBTI... I'm ISFP who would be mistake for ISTP from complete strangers, and ESFP from friends.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been an ISTP, INTP, INFP, INTJ, ESTJ, ENFP, ENTP, ISTJ, and now an INFJ in my long career.
Hmm, that's hard to read. Stem-and-leaf plot ho!
E | | |
*i | | | | | |*
S | | |
*N | | | | | |*
*T | | | | | |*
F | | |
J | | | |
*P | | | | |*

Based on that little list I just gave, INTP.. I could be mistaken for a feeler because I am always stressed out and need an outlet for those feels.

I can see myself as being dominant in any of the introverted functions, except Fi, and maybe Te.
So.... I still have no clue what I am. I still lean most towards INTP, but who knows. 


Joked before that I should have my own type


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

intp. thought i was intj, but intp fits me as well. idk, i tend to lean to intp simply because i feel like i am more intp than intj. i don't really know though. its just i tend to be messy, disorganized, and not seeming like i am intj. though my friend said i have an " aura of self-arrogance". idk, i just tend to think i am a thinker better than a scientist.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm an INFP, but some have suggested ISFP (which I also mistyped as at first). I don't take part in deep emotional discussions or spiritual theories about the world, they may interest me but for some reason I feel inclined to stay away. I feel as if my opinion won't count, or that the topic is too depressing. That's just going by INFP stereotypes, though.

I've had a few suggestions of ENFP too, perhaps because I'm not overly subdued and shy (although I'm much more social online than in real life).

My demeanour around strangers doesn't look INFP-ish at all. I suppose I try to act like an 'ordinary citizen', although I imagine almost everyone does that until they get to know someone well.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Kito said:


> I suppose I try to act like an 'ordinary citizen', although I imagine almost everyone does that until they get to know someone well.


Many extroverts I know didn't act like an 'ordinary citizen' the first few times I've met them. I'd say most introverts did when I first met them. Then we get to know each other, and they swap places.


----------



## NeverSayNever0304 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been mistaken for both INTP and INTJ at work. I think it's because my position as supervisor requires me to be "harder" than I am normally. Also, with people I meet I come off as an NT. I think I appear to be an NT primarily because my parents are ISTP (dad) and ISTJ (mom). Growing up with the mantra that being too emotional and too sensitive will eventually toughen the exterior. Still sensitive and emotional, mom and dad, but I hide it much better:dry:


----------



## lboogy85 (May 27, 2012)

I'm an INTJ but a person I dated who is also an INTJ doesn't think I'm one. He said I talk to much about ideas that can't be applied and I'm more outgoing than one would think an INTJ would be. Sometimes I don't think I'm a INTJ because I care a lot about how I make people feel which could be because of anxiety or low self esteem and me not wanting to mess up but I don't know. It makes me think I could be an INFJ but I come off rather monotone and robotic. Seeing that INTPs have Fe as well and I'm kind of messy, I figured I could be that but I don't identify with them. I know I'm pretty balanced in my F and J so this could be causing the confusion.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

INFJ

Everyone thinks that I am an ENFJ, or ENTJ, becuase I am outgoing, talk quite a bit and am quite logical. I am married to an INTJ, my oldest is an INTJ, so I figure that is where the logical, NT ism comes from. I don't understand how people don't get that I am introverted. I refuse peoples numerous party invites and resent when I have to actually go to them to 'make nice'(that proves that I am not a NT of any sort, that statement, they never seem to feel they need to do anything to 'make nice'! LOL) I prefer to be in small groups, have only a handful of friends, actually 3, and everyone, and I mean everyone, says that they 'can't believe it' when they discover something about me after years that they never even knew about. They also comment they never can tell when I am upset or what I am truly feeling by my face. 

There actually IS another INFJ at work, and she is every stereotype of INFJ you could possibly think of! It's really strange for me because that is not how I act, and I have the same exact personality type.


----------



## SwordfishTrombone (May 10, 2012)

INTP

XSFP based on my creative writing. Whether I come across as Se dom or Fi dom depends on what I choose to put the most emphasis on.

ENTP by friends when I get really excited about a topic/joking around. It's not really intentional, but people do tend to get an extroverted vibe from me when I'm in one of those states.

INTJ by people that have just met me. I'm 100% certain that this is because I have that "death stare" that INTJs seem to be known for if I'm trying to work something out in my head.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Supposedly ESTP.

Types I'm mistaken for:
- ENTJ because I'm so goal-oriented & I sound like NT when I write a really nice wall of abstract text.
- ISTP because of sounding like Ti-dom
- ENTP because again, I sound like NT when.....


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

INFJ is my closest match.

In a "What's My Type?" thread I posted recently, the consensus based on one of my surveys was ISTJ, and even one person insisted I was ESTJ (wow).

People thought I had dominant Si because I filled out one of the surveys when I was hungry and frustrated, thus my narcissistic tendencies were shining through. This narcissistic, immature side of me wants fame, widespread acknowledgement, and material success. That all stems from being a 3w4, though. My uneasiness in breaking laws which I also described in the survey also lead them to the SJ conclusion, it seemed. 

But those who really know me know that I live inside my head and am extremely sensitive, emotional and creative.

I'm pretty sure the problem is that I'm stuck in that infamous Ni-Ti loop, because the immature side of me relates to it quite well (thinking everyone is stupid, not caring about people who don't care about me, withdrawing from people entirely, etc). When I've had a little bit to drink, however, I ooze Fe. I'm just currently in the process of bringing it back to my core after being bullied and shunned by many people, just from being born immature it seems.


----------



## shadeslayer16 (Oct 1, 2012)

Depends on the situation, but a lot of people seem to treat me like they think I'm ESTP or ENTP. It takes until hearing I'm an introvert to make the connection, though. In recent years I've really mastered the art of "chameleoning", so... yeah... :tongue:


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

im istp and dont think im mistyped cause im literally stereotypical istp. i might be mistyped as a cocky, emotionless, asshole but didnt mean the asshole part. badass comes natural. cocky, no, im just confident and blunt and drunk at the moment lmao, fuck it. but whats new?


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Being all crazy, kooky and spontaneous I sometimes appear as an ENFP, and some tests also suggest that this is my type as my J is my weakest link. But these freewheeling ways were something I had to learn through spiritual development, as by nature I tend to be a slightly obsessive-compulsive stickler that simly HAS to organise and plan everything. And a wee something in me still ever-so-sligtly protests when I act haphazardly. So I'd say that I'm a wannabe ENFP that is wired to be an ENFJ roud:


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am a serious chameleon. I often feel like I'm the person "outside", the observer, watching people interact with each other and blending in with the crowd to do so. I can easily adapt to different ways of speaking and thinking and acting. Depending on who I am talking to I can look like pretty much anything. I'm pretty sure if I didn't label myself people might have a hard time deciding what type is my best fit. 

I can look like an ENFJ because I like harmony and agreement and am often "go-with-the-flow". I apparently soak up the feelings of the people around me and this effects me, which is a trait that is attributed to Fe. 

I can look like an INFJ because some people might notice I've got dominant Intuition, but they might see it as more of that mystical Ni sort. I see people tuly and easily empathize -- all traits that are considered "very INFJ". 

I can look like INFP because I am shy and idealistic and oftentimes feel like I think "differently" than most. 

I can look like ESFJ because of what appears to be Fe (as explained before) and my love for sensory experiences. If I wanted to, I could go around with an ESFJ label and nobody would be able to know that I'm not one. Mainly because people don't understand Si all that well. 

I can even make myself look like a "stereotypical ENFP", when I'm not exactly so stereotypical. 

... and I could go on. Strangely enough, I'm pretty sure very little people would ever classify me as a Thinking type. Probably because of the "robot" stereotype Thinkers receive. Usually I am (now that I think about it) mistyped as some sort of dominant Feeler. I find this very curious. ^_^ Probably because I am open about how I feel about things. 

Mainly I am mistaken as a INFP or INFJ (usually cognitive functions tests say I'm either INFP and if that doesn't feel right I should like at ENFJ). So my persona would be INFx 962 (I look more like a Nine sometimes than a Six, really -- I actually mistyped as a Nine first). Whereas my "true self" is ENFP 692.


----------



## hetha (Oct 19, 2012)

Actual type: INTJ

I have been mistaken for ENFJ, ENTJ, and INFJ. I think I get mistaken for an E type, mainly at work, or in social situations, possibly because of my enneagram type is 8w9. I tend to be an emergent leader, when I see that the current situation demands someone who is competent and knows the subject matter down to the last detail. My goal is to get ideas to work efficiently and smoothly as possible. If an idea doesn't work, then it must be changed or modified. I don't go out of my way to socialize for socializing's sake. I prefer the comfortable space I created for myself at home, where I can think and do as I please. I've been mistaken for and F type, because of people close to me telling me that I was in touch with my feelings and analyze them more than I'd like to admit. This does NOT make me an Fe. It makes me ethical; it raises my awareness that others around me have feelings and thoughts I need to consider, while Thinking on my own to come to a decision. My feelings are internalized, and I prefer to keep them that way. My decisions are fact based, not feeling based. I consider others ideas, if they are good, then likely I will be glad to consider them in applications. My interest is in the efficacy of systems. If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ.
Mistaken for: ENTP.
Reason: Type 7? (Half-assed response, I know).


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I think my work persona could make me come across as INTJ. I tend to keep to myself, keep conversations work-related and attempt to get shit done. I am perpetuating this further because I want a promotion, so I need to convince myself to act this way anyhow.

And then I go home, open 37 different browsers, take 3 hours to decide what to eat for dinner, then eat whatever it is using as few dishes as possible, and clean up some time next century.

I have some decently well developed Fi as well, so INFP probably comes across on occasion as well.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

No matter how I look at it- I have concluded for sometime now that I like claiming
ESFP- as I do not believe the Myers Briggs is truly accurate in describing people,
I am not disturbed at claiming a type merely because I like it and feel that it 
represents me in certain ways I approve of (and MISREPRESENTS me in ways I 
ALSO APPROVE OF.) Yes, I like to be misleading about myself with people to see if 
they are smart enough to figure me out through a little smoke and mirrors.

Anyway- The only person I met IRL who had any experience using the MBTI
what-so-ever (and I have to say, I found him pretty ignorant concerning the
MBTI regardless) pegged me for an ENFP right away (even though he barely
knew me.) He also pegged me for a religious nut (though I'm an atheist) just
because I looked like one of his old girlfriends who happened to be a religious
nut.

But I already know why he jumped to ENFP conclusion: 

1. E: I am very straight-forward. I can talk in a continuous stream without 
even noticing I'm doing it. I'm facially expressive, talk with my hands and have
a loud voice.

2. N: I'm noticeably 'weird'.

3. F: I smile almost constantly. I'm easy to laugh, make a lot of jokes,
and am markedly friendly in manner.

4. P: I'm high energy with low regard for authority.

WHY THIS IS ALL MISLEADING:

1. I: I can't stand social interaction, I avoid anything where I have
to talk to people, ESP. strangers. I always go to the same bank, store,
grocery line, etc, etc- all to avoid meeting new people. I have next to
no friends, can barely stand parties and spend copious amounts of time
alone. Not to mention I have programmed responses to things, so I seem
engaged with people, but am really still withdrawn in my head, barely
aware of the shit I am saying to people.

2. S: I could go either way here. On one hand I am non-materialistic,
and have a hard time seeing what things ARE in the present due to
constantly partially seeing them as also what they COULD BE (N),
but on the other, I interpret the things people say to me in a painfully
literal way- I prefer to be literal and specific whenever possible, I am
very physical/athletic and probably enjoy sports/physical sensation
at least as much as books.

3. T: Despite being empathetic, and making real efforts to be supportive, polite 
and accommodating, I am critically detached. My judgment remains 
as almost a separate function of myself, in a place where I can't even reach it- 
viciously judging, judging, judging- even judging MYSELF- oh how many times
I've tried to lie to me and failed. In fact, I sometimes worry that I 
over judge myself- because I can see everything I think, feel and do-
and therefore will always find myself lacking. But I am pretty used to it,
and I might as well get more used to it.

This detached judgement becomes obvious to anyone who has known
me personally for any small amount of time- they remark on it or 
outright tell me it causes them concern. I honestly wish I could just
be cooler with people, somehow. Sometimes when I hear myself
talking or remember something I've said, I am disappointed that I couldn't
be more gallant. I want to be gallant more than anything, but I'm
sometimes a real dick when I'm not paying attention to what I'm saying or
when I've gotten too annoyed to care.

However, even my own judgment knows that it is flawed, as I am
a human being myself, and therefore prone to limited perception,
subjective reality, and other human properties. Though subjective
reality is probably just as valid as objective reality, due to 
'intensive purposes'.

Considering that, _and_ the fact that I'm a Nihilist and find all things meaningless, 
anyway- blatant emotionality and ignorance is just as good as rationale and
attempts at wisdom. Ecclesiastes about sums it up.

So since I don't actually VALUE 'logic' over 'emotion'- I could go either way.

4. J: Though I do believe 'a plan is just a list of things that don't happen',
and that: if you do the things that are right for you in the moment, you
will end up in the place right for you in the future- I am still a list making,
plan-riddled, future obsessed, watch glancing, financial planning, uniformly
dressed, schedule following hater of change who is very likely to take control
of group activities (even though I fucking hate group activities.)


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

INTP

I could see people assuming that I'm an ENTP. I'm pretty good at delivering funny speeches (something I have to do often at school), and I'm generally comfortable with others. For this reason, many may think I'm an extravert. My NTP is pretty evident though.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> 2. S: I could go either way here. On one hand I am non-materialistic,
> and have a hard time seeing what things ARE in the present due to
> constantly partially seeing them as also what they COULD BE (N),
> but on the other, I interpret the things people say to me in a painfully
> ...


How can you be very physical if you have a hard time seeing what things ARE? & And you're supposedly always in your head. I am really curious how you pull that off 




> This detached judgement becomes obvious to anyone who has known
> me personally for any small amount of time- they remark on it or
> outright tell me it causes them concern.


What kind of concern does it cause to them? 




> However, even my own judgment knows that it is flawed, as I am
> a human being myself, and therefore prone to limited perception,
> subjective reality, and other human properties. Though subjective
> reality is probably just as valid as objective reality, due to
> 'intensive purposes'.


What's "intensive purposes"?




> So since I don't actually VALUE 'logic' over 'emotion'- I could go either way.


Easy way to find out which one is more valued over the other; try to ALWAYS judge things with F, then ALWAYS with T. See which one is more uncomfortable  (This doesn't mean one of them is actually fully subordinated to the other.)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll take a stab at this. I'm probably mistaken for loads of different types depending on the situation. 

Type: ENTP
Mistaken as: INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENFP, SP's, ISTJ

I'm a solid ENTP if you go by functions, but socially I can be introverted or extroverted depending on my mood. I'm also not a strong thinker, if I'm drunk I will no doubt be mistaken for an ENFP or an SP. Sometimes when I'm stressed out it feels like my Si is on overdrive and I probably even come across as an ISTJ.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

itsme45 said:


> How can you be very physical if you have a hard time seeing what things ARE? & And you're supposedly always in your head. I am really curious how you pull that off


When I say "not seeing things for what they are", I mean:

I will look at a person/situation/object and not see their immediate qualities, 
but instead see them as partially their potential, to the point that I don't 
always see exactly what they are at the time. This is good because I
stay aware and willing to make use of possibilities- but it is also bad,
because I miss the opportunity to use a thing for what it is most
good for NOW- plus the thing's potential may never develop.

As for being in my head but also physical:

When I say I am physical, it is because I not only enjoy relying on my
body (and I do- I have had extremely physical jobs, which have been
my favorite jobs, I bike everywhere I go, including work and the
grocery store (I don't even own a car now), I have played sports in 
the past, plan to in the future and jog for fun) but I'm also good at it. 

Despite my low weight and small stature, my body strikes me as 
unnaturally tough- I've been able to do many things that others 
find incredible. Such as: I was in a scooter accident. Some onlookers 
called the ambulance. I refused ambulance transport- instead opting to 
go to the library and do some school work and then went to work the 
next day (despite moving like Quasimodo)- but I can do that shit!
Though, I must admit- I was hurt enough that I could barely work.
After how poorly that shift went, I did have to go home for four days 
so I could heal. (Which depressed me quite a bit, as a side note.)

I've had a friend of mine describe me as "carnal" when
watching me eat, I like to dance, can play the drums alright, and have
a habit of 'physically assaulting' my friends in a playful manner. Plus
I'm good in bed. har har

But NONE OF THESE THINGS keeps me from being in my head- in fact,
they help me considerably to STAY IN MY HEAD. Since physical activity 
doesn't require much thought, I am free to do NOTHING BUT THINK/DAYDREAM 
while being physical. And that's what I do. That's one of the reasons I prefer
physical jobs- I am free to think about whatever I want all day long,
because I'm not being paid to do any thinking for anyone else.




itsme45 said:


> What kind of concern does it cause to them?


Some of them eventually admit to me that they are afraid of me judging them harshly
and pulling the, "I'm not mad, I'm just disappointed." Which they are perfectly right
in expecting- it is very likely that I would do that if one of my friends did something
really stupid.

For example: A friend of mine just suddenly dropped off the planet- totally stopped
talking to me, seeing me, etc. I accepted it, though I was puzzled. Come to find
out she'd gotten herself pregnant and was afraid to see me because she had
told me repeatedly over the last year that she didn't want to have kids, that
she was going to go to school in England (and, in fact, had been going through 
the tedious applying process) and now that all that was out the window, she
thought that: 1) I'd think less of her 2) I'd tell her she was ruining her life and 
she should get an abortion. She was *definitely right* in the second case, and
I feel she was totally justified in avoiding me for that reason.




itsme45 said:


> What's "intensive purposes"?


Since human beings will always live in a subjective reality (because
they will never be omnipotent, or otherwise able to leave their
sense of self and/or the influence of their experiences, feelings
and bodily functions)- subjective reality for human beings MIGHT
AS WELL BE OBJECTIVE REALITY "for all intensive purposes."




itsme45 said:


> Easy way to find out which one is more valued over the other; try to ALWAYS judge things with F, then ALWAYS with T. See which one is more uncomfortable  (This doesn't mean one of them is actually fully subordinated to the other.)


I don't value one over the other. 

I can tell you right now, the whole T thing is more comfortable, because my whole life 
I have had an easier time at seeing what NEEDS to be done rather than what I WANT 
to be done. Which means I have a easier time thinking critically than I do at knowing 
my own feelings.

But I must say, this has had disastrous results in many cases. Having a hard time
figuring out how I feel about things has been probably the most destructive
thing in my life. On one hand I would be doing so well at work, school, my
responsibilities, etc- on the other hand I would be contemplating suicide,
cheating on my SO (worst, stupidest most horrid thing I've ever done in
my life- all because I didn't realize how I actually felt about what
I was doing), or drinking my liver into the ground. All because I was unaware 
of how I actually felt about any of it, all I was aware of was whether I
was achieving my goals or not.

THIS is the reason why I KNOW "feeling" is at least as good as, if not
better than "thinking". Add to that the fact that (as a Nihilist) I believe
that nothing we do can either improve or worsen our lives in actuality,
and the idea that one could possibly be superior to the other is laughable.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> When I say "not seeing things for what they are", I mean:
> 
> I will look at a person/situation/object and not see their immediate qualities,
> but instead see them as partially their potential, to the point that I don't
> ...


Interesting. So you do this because you feel comfy doing this right? Even though it has disadvantages that you are aware of?




> But NONE OF THESE THINGS keeps me from being in my head- in fact,
> they help me considerably to STAY IN MY HEAD. Since physical activity
> doesn't require much thought, I am free to do NOTHING BUT THINK/DAYDREAM
> while being physical. And that's what I do. That's one of the reasons I prefer
> ...


How does physical activity enable you to think? How about sitting down and think that way?

In my case, if I do something physical, I definitely don't want to be in my head during the activity. That would ruin the fun for me.





> 2) I'd tell her she was ruining her life and
> she should get an abortion. She was *definitely right* in the second case, and
> I feel she was totally justified in avoiding me for that reason.


 Maybe I see what you mean...




> Since human beings will always live in a subjective reality (because
> they will never be omnipotent, or otherwise able to leave their
> sense of self and/or the influence of their experiences, feelings
> and bodily functions)- subjective reality for human beings MIGHT
> AS WELL BE OBJECTIVE REALITY "for all intensive purposes."


I disagree here but ok each to their own.




> I don't value one over the other.


The word usage of "value" got misunderstood here. Sounds like you value T over F out of instinct. That has nothing to do with realising that F definitely has a place too and can be very nice to have and use.




> Add to that the fact that (as a Nihilist) I believe
> that nothing we do can either improve or worsen our lives in actuality,
> and the idea that one could possibly be superior to the other is laughable.


I kinda disagree again about the improving etc but this would be off topic here


----------



## UniverseFrog (Oct 6, 2012)

INFP. 

I am mistaken for ISFP because I have an incredible need to crush people in games and often I'm very rebellious to my parents in a passive agressive manner of never following the rules. But I'm not saying ISFP is rebellious, I'm simply referring to the desire to make my own choices wih SP in competitive ways.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

itsme45 said:


> Interesting. So you do this because you feel comfy doing this right? Even though it has disadvantages that you are aware of?


I do it without even thinking about it- I have to actually think about it to stop it.
I have to look at a thing and force myself to focus on what it is NOW to stop
from seeing it partially as what I think it will be.



itsme45 said:


> How does physical activity enable you to think? How about
> sitting down and think that way?


Sitting down works, too- but physical activity seems to work even better for me. I
have a theory as to why: When I am being physical, my body is under strain, so
my feelings are reduced- it has an almost hypnotic, freeing effect on me- this
causes my thoughts to be more focused, pure- I feel that my mind is less fettered
by distractions. 



itsme45 said:


> In my case, if I do something physical, I definitely don't want to be in my head during the activity. That would ruin the fun for me.


It is part of the fun for me- a sort of euphoric 'out of body' trance.



itsme45 said:


> Maybe I see what you mean...


Yes. Like I said, I want to be gallant- very much. And yet I find myself
failing at it, because it's just not realistic to me when the time comes
for me to act. I sacrifice what I want to be for what I think I need to be.



itsme45 said:


> I disagree here but ok each to their own.


I get that a lot. ha ha



itsme45 said:


> The word usage of "value" got misunderstood here. Sounds like you value T over F out of instinct. That has nothing to do with realising that F definitely has a place too and can be very nice to have and use.


Ok.



itsme45 said:


> I kinda disagree again about the improving etc but this would be off topic here


It would be. Agree to disagree.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> I do it without even thinking about it- I have to actually think about it to stop it.
> I have to look at a thing and force myself to focus on what it is NOW to stop
> from seeing it partially as what I think it will be.


"Will be"? You mean one specific way? Or many ideas?




> Sitting down works, too- but physical activity seems to work even better for me. I
> have a theory as to why: When I am being physical, my body is under strain, so
> my feelings are reduced- it has an almost hypnotic, freeing effect on me- this
> causes my thoughts to be more focused, pure- I feel that my mind is less fettered
> by distractions.


Weird. 




> It is part of the fun for me- a sort of euphoric 'out of body' trance.


Don't scare me.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea what other people might type me as if they tried, although I have a feeling they would probably come up with INFP. I think I seem very much like my type, even if I don't fit some of the stereotypes (like depressed). 

When my mom and I first discovered the Kiersey books, some people thought I was a shy ENFP because I often pestered my mom to go out or let me have friends over, but I realised this was only because I had loads of alone time which I took for granted. After living in a dorm for one year (after being an only child of a single introverted work-a-holic parent) I wanted to hide in a dark cave for the rest of my life. Which....I have essentially done, and it is soooo nice in here 

Now when I am comfortable and in the mood I can be quite animated and thus probably seem like an E or like an Fe user. I am indeed very hospitable and nurturing towards others - what people don't see is how drained I get when I don't give myself enough alone time to recharge. Also, I think I'm a good hostess in a way because I'm not so focused on chatting, but sort of stay slightly removed oberving the room and just take care of tasks to keep people comfortable and create an environment where they can enjoy talking to each-other - so I'm rarely the center of attention myself. I prefer to have people come to my place rather than going out to see them because on my own turf company is slightly less draining. 

Also when surounded by people who are even more indecisive and disorganized than myself I may feel uncomfortably driven to start telling people what to do and forcing plans to be made and things to be organized because no one else is going to do it, but I don't really enjoy having to be that role. Also, I am very good at oganizing other people's things, coming up with systems, strategizing for efficiency, paying attention to important details while also reminding others of the ultimate goal or bottom line when they are getting stressed over unimportant side issues, so it's possible people who have only seen me in 'get down to business'-mode might think SJ or TJ, .....except I am not one for maintaining the organizational systems I come up with, and I feel very awkward when trying to assume a commanding role.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

ESTP, to random people, because of Ne similarities with Se

INTJ when I'm exhausted

Chameleon to people who know me.Another synonym for ENTP

INFP to my ISTJ father, because his Si makes him stick to the past and think I'm that little 5 yo boy

MEAN to ESFJs, because I don't have much interest in them


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

itsme45 said:


> "Will be"? You mean one specific way? Or many ideas?


Depends. Say if I'm trying to buy a car- I've bought a lot of old ones, because when
I look at a new car, I barely even think of it as new- I immediately imagine it dinged,
needing an oil change, its higher yearly tax, and a check engine light on for no reason.

An old car, I see what's already there plus the improvements I'm likely to make to it,
so it doesn't seem AS old or AS bad. I've gotten myself into trouble a few times this
way, biting off more than I can chew buying classic cars. ha ha

People are the same way- say for example, my SO. He's put on a bit of weight, but
it doesn't seem to register with me really- because I partially see him as his potential
of getting in shape, as if it's certain to happen- as if he's really not that out of 
shape, now. This is also somewhat silly, as he has been out of shape now for YEARS
and my efforts to help him get into shape have not resulted in much effort on his
part! (Despite his constant complaints concerning his own self-image due to his
poor fitness.)


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

My type: INTP
Often mistaken for: INFP, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP

because i have a rather well developed Fe and a Ni that grows stronger with time.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I am an INFP

I can appear to be an INTJ

Sexually speaking, an ESFP, ESTP

I am EVERYONE/NO ONE all at once, therefore I have created my own Entity ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

INTP, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ. No one can make their mind up. The professionals who made their tests as part of a collage course (INTP and ENTP) the folks on here on my last account (INTJ, ENTP and ENTJ) and the online tests (All INTP).

Personally I feel I'm an ENTP.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> Depends. Say if I'm trying to buy a car- I've bought a lot of old ones, because when
> I look at a new car, I barely even think of it as new- I immediately imagine it dinged,
> needing an oil change, its higher yearly tax, and a check engine light on for no reason.
> 
> ...


Interesting... okay I'm really not big on typing but have you thought about INTJ for type?


----------



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm always being mistaken for an extrovert! It doesn't exactly bother me, since I don't really know that many people at the moment, but my "extrovertedness" is a quality that multiple people (including employers) have cited as the key traits about me. Which is straight up silly! Just because I'm not shy and don't use introversion to be downright autistic, doesn't mean I don't feel completely drained of energy at the end of a long day of talking to people.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

itsme45 said:


> Interesting... okay I'm really not big on typing but have you thought about INTJ for type?


Lotsa times. But I don't want to claim it for several reasons:

1) I won't ever seem it to anyone. You'd have to go around practically
_trying_ to seem like an INTJ for someone to really think you 'are' one-
there's quite a bit of 'image expectation' with that type in particular.

2) Because of this 'image expectation', INTJ seems to be a type
of, what I'm going to call: MBTI prestige. I'm not into prestige.
I like the idea of 'everyday people'.

3) Lots of people claim INTJ. I don't want everyone to gradually
'become' the same type. Since I don't feel the MBTI has any
real meaning, anyway- and that any type can be chosen for
any person and be made to seem to fit, I would rather pick 
something humorous and freeing- like ESFP.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

FreeSpirit said:


> Lotsa times. But I don't want to claim it for several reasons:
> 
> 1) I won't ever seem it to anyone. You'd have to go around practically
> _trying_ to seem like an INTJ for someone to really think you 'are' one-
> there's quite a bit of 'image expectation' with that type in particular.


Yeah, fuck the image expectation. I wonder if that's actually a good way of weeding stupid people out 




> 2) Because of this 'image expectation', INTJ seems to be a type
> of, what I'm going to call: MBTI prestige. I'm not into prestige.
> I like the idea of 'everyday people'.


So you chose the "stupidest type", ESFP. 




> 3) Lots of people claim INTJ. I don't want everyone to gradually
> 'become' the same type. Since I don't feel the MBTI has any
> real meaning, anyway- and that any type can be chosen for
> any person and be made to seem to fit, I would rather pick
> something humorous and freeing- like ESFP.


Lol I will never ever in my life claim INTJ as my type. It's too much not like me  But yeah, enjoy being ESFP then!


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm an ISTP and I'm very commonly mistaken for an ISTJ, INTJ, or INTP.

Those who only know me superficially (co-workers, other students, etc.) would probably guess I'm an IxTJ at first glance, because in places like work and school I can be extremely orderly and perfectionist. I come across to a lot of people as very controlled. Those who know me better, but not well enough to get that I'm an ISTP, would probably see that I tend to spend my weekends inside browsing the internet, reading, or writing, and guess that I'm an INTP.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Randroth said:


> I'm an ISTP and I'm very commonly mistaken for an ISTJ, INTJ, or INTP.
> 
> Those who only know me superficially (co-workers, other students, etc.) would probably guess I'm an IxTJ at first glance, because in places like work and school I can be extremely orderly and perfectionist. I come across to a lot of people as very controlled. Those who know me better, but not well enough to get that I'm an ISTP, would probably see that I tend to spend my weekends inside browsing the internet, reading, or writing, and guess that I'm an INTP.


So what's the Se about you then?


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Griffith said:


> ESTP, to random people, because of Ne similarities with Se


Ne similarities with Se? What are those? How does it happen?


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> So what's the Se about you then?


I'm still very physically engaged with the outside world. My stereotypically INTP traits (indoors, on the internet, etc.) are more about me having a lot of inertia unless I see an immediate need that needs to be met or some way that I can really get stimulated by the experience than they are about having Ne-Si rather than Se-Ni. I very much fit the description of ISTP's as being apathetic and slow-moving--until it's time to move, in which case I throw myself into the situation. I have to drag myself kicking and screaming to start running or lifting, but I jump at the chance to play something like ultimate and I lose myself in the game when I play it.

EDIT: Also, on a more perceptual level, I am much more concerned with "what is" than "what could possibly be." I don't concern myself much with the lateral style of Ne; I am much more concerned with what is factually true, what I can do with it, and what will result from it.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 26, 2012)

Almost said:


> Ne similarities with Se? What are those? How does it happen?


I meant, superficial similarities.Of course, deep down, they are very different.

But both are Extraverted perceiving functions.We get easily distracted and excited by external stuff, we love adventure, we're risk takers, thrill seekers...I don't know if it's a ENTP thing, but I'm also very confident.That's what random people see on the outside, and the reasons why I will remind them the ESTP they know.When they get to know me through conversations, they see the huge difference.And there's also Ti/Fe.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm an INFJ.
I get mistaken by anyone who's familiar with the MBTI test as ENTJ, INTJ, or ENFJ/P....

I'm pretty much introverted, calm, or stern looking depending on the situation and usually when I talk to people it's either for exchange of facts/data pertaining what goes on in the environment (the environment becomes my system of focus and use) or explaining, or learning something technical. This is when I look like an INTJ. I tend not to like to communicate my emotions with people upon just meeting them (deep and intense emotions aren't easy to communicate, as few people actually understand them anyway and I don't like to be emotionally disturbed as that obstructs my focus) so I usually use Te with people to communicate rationally ONLY, and am usually looking to streamline any repetitive, irrelevant tasks, details, or useless interactions with others to make things run better; I tend to move with a purpose, and if you're not in line with that purpose, than you're wasting my time.

When I'm surrounded with people who are more 'intellectual and verbal/outgoing' I look like an ENTJ/P; I'm extroverted, logical, the chronic 'what if' guy or 'brainstormer/think-tank' guy, that brings all the data together for a new idea...I suppose when I'm like this, the sheer enthusiasm I put out makes it seem like I have this 'take charge' quality...really I just want to kinda keep the conversation about exchanging info, comparing notes, and understanding the subject matter...I LIVE for conversations like these, and HATE not having access to them...bores the HELL outta me when I'm not constantly learning....I need to be plugged into knowledge all day everyday in order to not be bored and stay productive, and not spaced out. Even when I space out, I'm still thinking about science, physics, genetics, and technology...it's just apart of me to do this reflexively...I think being an NT is akin to having a sort of 'neural program' that kicks out non-stop logical plans without much focus or effort; I tend to think logically without really needing to focus on the sequence of the data anymore it's just 'automatic'. I think logic short hands unnecessary interactions, because I hate it when people introduce their feelings and then they're insecure, or 'just wanna talk' and don't know what they want to communicate, I have little patience for just sitting around and talking with a person I have no respect, concern, or partiality towards so I think it's better to just have a plan of attack before you go into a situation so you can control it as the need arises.

There are times when I'm just acting out of Fe that I'm very exuberant, friendly, and outgoing, and silly depending on who I am around. I tend to show different sides of my personality as they are needed; if the situation is impersonal, I don't show feelings, and focus through the situation until it's done, however if the situation is personal, I show feeling more readily, but still only show a certain 'amount' of feeling and keep the rest to myself. 

Typically though, I'm motivated to act by logic despite being a feeler; I'm trying to focus on dealing with people most effectively through interpersonal communication and still trying to reduce the amount of time I have to focus on being around them because being an intuitive, simply talking about what I saw, did, or felt simply for doing it bores me...I LITERALLY cannot engage in sensory information exchange with another person for it's own merit because I get bored...if it doesn't leave an impression or has something worth learning/analyzing in it, I don't care to do it, or see it again. It's best to leave people with the impression that they are understood, and enjoy your company even if it is short lived


----------



## lboogy85 (May 27, 2012)

AstralSoldier said:


> I'm an INFJ.
> I get mistaken by anyone who's familiar with the MBTI test as ENTJ, INTJ, or ENFJ/P....
> 
> I'm pretty much introverted, calm, or stern looking depending on the situation and usually when I talk to people it's either for exchange of facts/data pertaining what goes on in the environment (the environment becomes my system of focus and use) or explaining, or learning something technical. This is when I look like an INTJ. I tend not to like to communicate my emotions with people upon just meeting them (deep and intense emotions aren't easy to communicate, as few people actually understand them anyway and I don't like to be emotionally disturbed as that obstructs my focus) so I usually use Te with people to communicate rationally ONLY, and am usually looking to streamline any repetitive, irrelevant tasks, details, or useless interactions with others to make things run better; I tend to move with a purpose, and if you're not in line with that purpose, than you're wasting my time.
> ...


This sounds a lot like me. I consider myself INTJ however. I'd be interested in seeing how close your J and P and T and F are.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost said:


> Ne similarities with Se? What are those? How does it happen?


They both make you appear fun and adventurous.


----------



## Buffy (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm an INFJ.
I get mistaken for an extrovert a lot because around people I'm very engaging and I really attuned to them. My Fe is badass.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> INFJ *I have mistyped myself as INFP because I don't have those typical "judging-preference-isms" I tend to procrastinate decisions because I'm a perfectionist and want to get things right the first time. I'm not always neat and tidy, but my mind is always organized. I do find my living space is kind of an "organize chaos" I sometimes miss details, and I have a lot of imagination.* Most of my friends don't know anything about typing but based on the people I remind them of, i.e. Daria or "Bones" I, apparently come across as INTJish to others (because I'm pretty sure those are INTJ females) I guess because I'm cerebral and when I start talking brainy, I temporarily shut off my feeling side, so I don't speak with that usual emotional expressiveness.


I was going to write what you already stated in the bolded part so I'm stealing your words... Difference is I remind people of "Phoebe" or "Dharma" and I also I get ENFP if I'm having fun. INFP if I'm stating an opinion or if I say I'm "creative" or "imaginative". :wink:


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

I think if the people around me knew about personality types, they might type me as an INFJ. I am not an INFJ, though.


----------



## avantgardearmy (Mar 9, 2012)

Griffith said:


> I meant, superficial similarities.Of course, deep down, they are very different. But both are Extraverted perceiving functions.We get easily distracted and excited by external stuff, we love adventure, we're risk takers, thrill seekers...


I totally understand. I'm a huge thrill seeker and love adventures with my (numerous!) Se friends. But I know through conversations that Se and Ne people enjoy the same things through different "eyes". For example, my ESFP friend and I once went to a super scummy dive bar in a semi-shady part of Chicago, just for fun. While she was simply interacting with the sights, sounds, and general action, I was half interacting, half creating contexts and storylines in my head the whole time.

Although in most social interactions anyone could tell that I'm an ENFP, I spend about 40% of an average week in introvert mode... so if someone met me when I was feeling pensive, I may come off like an INFP.

At work, I may come off like an ENFJ... but _only_ if you are simply seeing me as a judger rather than a perceiver, and don't know anything about cognitive functions. (Because I doubt I'd ever come across as Fe!) My tertiary Te comes out strongly on the job and I'm all about deadlines and efficiency. In fact, my boss is a "J" and sometimes _I_ even get annoyed when he procrastinates on making a decision! But my perceiver-ness comes out again in my resistance to follow the (endless) standardized procedures set by my boss.
:wink:


----------



## Bobby Jones (Aug 16, 2012)

SO MANY INFJ'S IN THIS POST <3 <3 <3 HELLO MY LITTLE SCUM BABIES I LOVE YOU ALL <3 <3 <3 <3 I want to pick apart your brains and see what's in them, but don't be scared I'd do it out of love :33333
Okay, I get mistaken for an ENFP sometimes but I think that's because I was raised by two NF's, ENFP (dad) and ENFJ(mom) and my Ne is really developed so I just bounce from one topic to another, act goofy, demand people to make me miniature elephants for me to use as transportation and to love. I'm not a cold person or unemotional, I actually have feelings and I'm not uncomfortable expressing them but I'm not really an Fi user, my Ti is actually very well developed but you can't see that if I'm just being a bundle of Ne joy (or annoyance if you're an SJ or something as disappointing). People that have no clue what it means to be introverted sometimes mistake me for an introvert because I tend not to care and sometimes even dislike people if they're idiots or narrowminded reproducers of other's thoughts or hipsters or something else that's really boring and reoccurring.


----------

